# <<CITY & COUNTRY; MALAYSIA & BEYOND>>



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

My photo trails here began with the historical city of Melaka aka. Malacca, once as a capital city of Melaka Sultanate and bustling trading port in 15th century as well as the colony of Portuguese, Dutch and the British for centuries.

Melaka river



































































































Saint Francis Xavier Church, built in 1856 in honour of St. Francis Xavier, the great missionary to the East who arrived Malacca in 1545.































































The Stadthuys was built by the Dutch occupants in 1650 as the governor office


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just very nice photos from Malaysia so far, Ethaniel...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Interesting city, good shots!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Very interesting streetscapes. However, could we expect some more photos?


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Heeren Street used to be called the Millionaires’ Row of Malacca. Wealthy Peranakan and Chinese merchants once live on this street with their lavish mansions and longish houses. 



















Some of these magnificent houses have been converted into boutique hotels


















The Baba & Nyonya Museum


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jonker Street, Melaka


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

continue: old town of Melaka


















Hang Jebat Mausoleum, one of the famous malay warrior duirng Melaka Sultanate era 






















































the oldest Hindu Temple here


















Kampung Kling Mosque, another oldest here



























Cheng Hoon Teng Temple, the oldest chinese temple in the country









the opera performance stage for the temple


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Melaka


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

colourful trishaw


















Proclamation of Independence Memorial, was formerly the Melaka Club clubhouse built by British









Porta de Santiago, is the only remaining gateway into the A Famosa fortress built by the Portuguese when they conquered Malacca in 1511. At the back on top hill is St. Paul's Church Ruins













































Red Square and the Stadthuys









Queen Victoria's Fountain


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Melaka...









the 2nd World War Memorial




































old grocery




































Sam Poh Kong Temple


















town view and Strait of Melaka at the background


















Bukit Cina, is said to be the oldest and largest Chinese graveyard outside of mainland China


















there are many chinese clan associations in the Country, this is one of the clan house building here


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Kuantan, the state capital of Pahang is considered as the most prosperous city in east coast of Peninsula Malaysia

a fishing boat passing through the Kuantan River


















Menara Teruntum - the tallest building in Kuantan but looks old









old street 


















State Mosque a.k.a Sultan Ahmad Shah Mosque


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice and lively street scenes.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

skylark said:


> nice and lively street scenes.


thanks for the comment.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Teluk Cempedak beach, a popular beach facing South China Sea is located just 5km away from Kuantan town centre


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sungai Lembing in the morning, a small town located 42km away from Kuantan




































expedition going deep into the jungle













































here we reach the rainbow waterfall



























catching the sunrise on top of misty Panorama Hill, Sungai Lembing


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sungai Lembing, Pahang - once a bustling tin mining town with its underground tin mine is among the largest and deepest in the world. This sleepy town now come alive again in line with popularity of its eco-tourism.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Macau

arrival in thick smog 



























The Venetian Macau and Cotai Strip


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Macau downtown at night


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

leaving the Wong Tai Sin Temple and heading to Lantau Island



























the giant Buddha statue sit on the hilltop near the Po Lin Monastery

















































































Ngong Ping cable car ride to the Tung Chung MTR station


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hong Kong before leaving


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Batang Melaka, a sleepy small town with its "old world charm" is located at the border of the state of Melaka and Negeri Sembilan. Over the years the town is getting empty as people are moving out to other bigger towns for their living. 

Part 1









the main street is lined by row of wooden shophouses, once occupied by various businesses 









a Chinese clan association building 








































































abandoned cinema where i used to come here for movie many many years ago









coffee shop is common gathering place for the locals 




































the train arriving from Singapore make a stop here while heading to KL













































the new electric train will be arriving at this small town within one or two years when the double track railway project is completed.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Batang Melaka Part 2


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

yatt said:


> Why they call this small town Batang ?? :lol::lol:


maybe the town is located at the edge (border) of Melaka state, that's why it call Batang Melaka... my guess only


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Kuala Selangor and the fishing village of Pasir Penampang


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Only now come across this thread. 
Wonderful fotos ethaniel. I love each and everyone of them. You have great skills and they deserve to be published in a book actually. :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks Greg :> it's my pleasure to share these snapshots in this forum


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Colmar Tropicale, a French-themed village and resort located at the highland of Bukit Tinggi. The resort development is modeled after the Colmar Village in France.















































































































































































































aside from the French village, there is another Japanese Tea Garden in Bukit Tinggi


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful country.....thanks for the awesome pics...:cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

random shot at some new development at Melaka city outskirt





















































































































Malaka State Secretariat Building, which also housing the State Legislative Assembly


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

here are some pictures of Penang taken during my last visit to this island state located at the northern side of Malay Peninsula.

Georgetown, the state capital as viewed across the harbour

























































































































































aside to ferry, the Penang bridge with length of 13.5km play an important role linking the island to the mainland. The 2nd bridge is currently under construction to cater for huge daily traffic flows


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

street-scene around Georgetown, Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Old streetscape and 65 storey Komtar Tower


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

cityscape of Georgetown, Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

my favorite city to visit and perhaps to stay, cosmopolitan Penang is regarded as the second urban centre in Malaysia after KL

hotel & condo highrises along the Gurney Drive coastal



























Kek Lok Si Temple complex at the foothill









part of Georgetown backdroped by lush green Penang Hill









Mount Jerai at the neighboring state of Kedah


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

great pics buddy, especially of Penang from different angles! and the little sleepy town of Batang Melaka and of course amazing HK!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

LeeighIam said:


> great pics buddy, especially of Penang from different angles! and the little sleepy town of Batang Melaka and of course amazing HK!


thanks for your comment, LeeighIam


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Rumble in the jungle & urban chaos (for europeens). Great shots! And Colmar tropical - what a contrast...


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Georgetown, Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

deleted - double post


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

PeNANG


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

the Penang State Museum









recently restored high court building 



























Dewan Sri Pinang (Sri Pinang Hall) is a multi-purpose auditorium serves as a venue for many live performances and events









the national bank regional office building



























The Town Hall, consisted of an assembly hall, a grand ballroom, and a library was the watering hole for local socialites and elites during the British colonial era









The City Hall, located just next to the Town Hall is another prominent colonial building in the inner city of Georgetown


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

along the Promenade


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Georgetown and its heritage architectures


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Georgetown Streetcape, Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

night scenesm, Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

the cape of Tanjung Piai, Johor is the southernmost point of mainland Asia as seen from the morning flight to Singapore









aerial view of Nusajaya, the flagship development of Iskandar Malaysia development corridor in south Johor









just across the narrow Johor Strait is the city state of Singapore, i believe the aerial picture has almost covered western part of the city state









flying above Johor Bahru, the southern gateway city to Malaysia. The city is linked by a kilometre long causeway to Singapore



























distant view of Singapore CBD 









Sungai Johor Bridge









arriving Changi Int. Airport


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

head to Singapore CBD/financial district


























































































Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort and Singapore Flyer on the left


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ethaniel83 said:


> aerial view of Nusajaya, the flagship development of Iskandar Malaysia development corridor in south Johor


Oppsss! any other pictures of this area! that's Puteri Harbour together with Medini North (where Legoland Malaysia located) already out there!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

nazrey said:


> Oppsss! any other pictures of this area! that's Puteri Harbour together with Medini North (where Legoland Malaysia located) already out there!


Hi Nazrey, too bad no other photos other than the one posted here


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice mix of urban, nature and rural. Loving the beaches too!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Very nice mix of urban, nature and rural. Loving the beaches too!


Thanks Mindtrapper0


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

high-rises around Raffles Place, including the 3 tallest buildings in Singapore


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates from Malaysia and Singapore :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice....liking those old colonial buildings of Penang.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates on this thread, love the pics...


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Singapore Marina Bay at dusk


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

streetscape of SG snapped from taxi ride


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Resort World Sentosa, Singapore































































the harbour and the city


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Orchard Road, the premier shopping strip in Singapore has evolved into more sophisticated compare to my last visit few years ago as not to lose behind other SEA cities like KL & Bangkok


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

the Chinatown






















































Bugis Street









Downtown at night


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

back to Malaysia, here presents the cityscape of Sungai Petani aka SP (population:443,000). SP is the 2nd important city in Kedah state after the state capital Alor Setar and has highest urban population in the Kedah.

the clock tower is the landmark of SP, which was built in 1936 by a local chinese millionaire to commemorate the Silver Jubilee of King George V & Queen Mary




































HSBC and its moorish style building


















the old police station









the old town still retains its bustling scene while many businesses have shifted to the emerging suburbs


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos of Singapore and Malaysia.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Langkawi island is located at Andaman Sea and off the northwestern coast of Peninsula Malaysia. It is also an archipelago consist of 104 islands.

Part 1


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Langkawi Part 2

view from the cable car ride up to Mount Mat Cincang









the suspended sky bridge built on the top of the peak offers a panoramic view of the island


















the seven wells waterfall amid the jungle



























black sand beach 


















somewhere near the Kuah town, of which is the commercial hub in this peaceful island


















beauty pageants from China posing in Langkawi



























the Eagle Square 




































Tanjung Rhu is a pristine and tranquil beach in the northern coast of the island









and also the most high end resorts here









the traditional local house 









lush green paddy field in the inland


















finally... the flight take off from the island









hmmm...i guess i can see the resort where i stayed


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shenzhen is a metropolis in Southern China with its modern cityscape and easily accessible from the neighboring Hong Kong. The city has experienced tremendous growth from a rural village into a thriving metropolis with over 10 million population in just 3 decades. Here present some snapshots of this vibrant city during my last 2 visits in spring 2010 & late of 2011 

Shenzhen Part 1 
in front of Shenzhen train station









the Luohu immigration building 









Shennan Road is the main artery of Shenzhen connecting the city core and new CBD






















































Dong Men (East Gate) is the major shopping strips in Shenzhen with its wide range of affordable goods and eateries


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shenzhen Part 2


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shenzhen Part 3



























traffic at Shen Nan Road in the evening rush hour































































On the way to airport


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shenzhen Part 4


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful,especially the nature pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new pics on this thread....thanks for the effort.:cheers2:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shenzhen Part 5


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shenzhen Part 6
Shenzhen new CBD


























































































back to Shenzhen old street


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bidor town in Perak, is my favorite stop-by place while on my journey from KL to Ipoh or Penang. Aside from its typical Malaysian townscape, Bidor is famous for its duck-thigh-noodle and chicken biscuit as well as variety of local farm produce


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Ethaniel83 said:


> maybe the town is located at the edge (border) of Melaka state, that's why it call Batang Melaka... my guess only


"Melaka" is a type of tree where the state of Melaka named after. "Batang" is a Malay word for trunk. So Batang Melaka carries the meaning of "The Trunk of Melaka Tree".

the English name for the Melaka tree is Indian Gooseberry. The scientific name is Phyllanthus emblica

btw, Ethaniel, thank you very much for your efforts uploading the pictures of the small/sleepy towns, keep up the good job.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice updates as usually


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks you guys comments here


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cameron Highlands, Pahang is the best destination for highland retreat with its refreshing natural enclave. The hill station comprises 3 townships namely Brinchang, Tanah Rata and Ringlet and surrounded by sprawling lush green tea plantations, rainforest and vegetable farms. 

Brinchang town is the main tourist hub in Cameron Highlands


















the English Tudor style Smokehouse is considered as the most remarkable building is Cameron Highlands



























sprawling tea plantation



























approaching Tanah Rata, the largest town in Cameron Highlands. The word "Tanah Rata" in Malay means flat ground, which also defines the geographic location of this town 













































Brinchang again













































busy weekend market in Brinchang 


















Land Rover is common vehicle here for farmer to transport fresh farm produce across the hilly terrain


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

along the Penang northern coastline


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Penang, planning a visit with the family this October...


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Linguine, wish you a wonderful & exciting trip to Penang.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

The Burmese and Siamese Buddhist temples in Penang


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

woow excellent images


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bali, Indonesia - the Island of Gods (part 1 of 2)

Kuta town and its long sandy beach, is the major tourist hub in Bali with wide variety of restaurants, shops, pubs and accommodation. 





















































































































road leading to Nusa Dua






















































Dream Beach













































the cliff at Uluwatu


















Kecak Dance performance at Uluwatu


















Kuta at night


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bali, Indonesia - the Island of Gods (part 1 of 2)

Dolphin watching off the coast of Lovina Beach



























Bedugul, Pura Ulun Danu Beratan - the lake is actually a former volcano crater

















































































Tanah Lot

























































































































































the street at Ubud town


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

SINGAPORE/新加坡/SINGAPURA

from Geylang heading to CBD


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

SINGAPORE/新加坡/SINGAPURA (continue)

photos taken from Marina Bay Sands and its Skypark


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ethaniel83 said:


> []


nice


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Singapore...


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

finally i have cleaned up the bunch of photos took in Bangkok 2 years back. Personally, I feel Bangkok is the greatest city in south east asia

on arrival - Suvarnabhumi Int. Airport


















and heading to the city


















the showers greets my 1st arrival









my lodging place at Khaosan Road, the centre of backpackers 









yummy pad thai


























































































more t.b.c


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bangkok

there are many canals (known as Khlong in Thai) run across Bangkok, which used to be the main transportation networks for the city 









the muddy Chao Phraya River after yesterday heavy rain 









the express boat running along the river is a good alternative to get around the city and to enjoy the scenic view









waiting for the boat in the rain









passing through the Wat Arun



























old customs building









some other western-style bulldings along Chao-Phraya River













































Silom, Bangkok


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bangkok


















Thai King portrait can be seen at all major streets 








































































the Royal Throne Hall at the end of the boulevard 









the passenger boat plying along the canal from Bangkok old city to CBD


















Pratunam area and Baiyoke Sky Hotel, the tallest building in Bangkok


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bangkok aerial view from the top of Baiyoke Sky Hotel


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bangkok shopping districts ~ Pratunam, Chidlom-Ploenchit & Siam 





















































































































Bangkok Art And Cultural Centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, great new photos from Malaysia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for all the nice updates...:cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hat Yai, Thailand

Hat Yai is the largest city in southern Thailand and is just about an hour drive from Malaysian border. The city is a popular destination for visitors from Malaysia to enjoy the lovely Thai foods and shopping, of course also its lively nightlife 



the immigration check point at Thai border


street of Dan Nok, the border town infamous for its sex industry 


Buddhist temple near the road heading to Hat Yai 




entering the city




local public transport














the city view from municipal park hilltop


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hat Yai streets


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

more on Hat Yai city, Thailand


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

lovely Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 1

Banqiao (板橋), Taiwan is the city seat of New Taipei special municipality and located at the western side of Taipei


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 2

cityscape of Banqiao and Taipei from New Taipei City Govt. Building observation deck


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 3

Banqiao and Taipei City


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 4

Banqiao


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 5

Banqiao 
































the aerial view when leaving


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

the city of Alor Setar, Malaysia with population of around 40,000. The city is the state capital of Kedah at northern Malay Peninsula. Despite of its city status, Alor Setar has relatively laid-back lifestyle compared to other major west coast cities. 

aerial view of the city taken from the flight






Zahir Mosque






Balai Nobat houses the sacred instruments of the Royal orchestra played only during royal ceremonies 


the Royal Gallery




the tall building is Alor Setar Tower, the tallest and most prominent building in the city standing at 165.5 metres.


State Art Gallery














old police station


former general post office


the new district land office in local architectural design


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Alor Setar cityscape


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Alor Setar Tower and views from its observation deck


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good and very nice updates into this thread


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

more Alor Setar cityscape and its vinicity


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Petaling Jaya, Malaysia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

around Taipei, Taiwan (Pt. 1)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Good, very nice new photos from Malaysia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taipei (Pt. 2)

Beitou








the hot spring at Beitou






shilin night market














Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taipei (Pt. 3)
























Shenkeng town at Taipei outskirt


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taipei (Pt. 4)

Ximending shopping district at night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taipei (Pt. 5) 

from Taipei 101


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taipei (Pt. 6)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taipei (Pt. 7)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taipei (Pt. 8)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Kota Kinabalu (aka. KK, population 618,000) is the state capital of Sabah, East Malaysia. KK is a beautiful coastal city overlooking South China Sea on the west and bordered by Mount Kinabalu on the east

the city in the morning


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Arriving Kota Kinabalu
















buildings in KK CBD are generally less than 20 storeys due to height restriction for the airport close to the city


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

island hopping to Tunku Abdul Rahman Marine Park, which comprises group of islands just few kilometers off Kota Kinabalu 






it was my first visit to the islands there and really surprised me with its crystal clear water for island just a stone's throw away from city
















KK is just right opposite the marine park








in just less than 2 hours, the unpredictable tropical storm started forming


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

return to KK city


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Seremban, the state capital of Negeri Sembilan, Malaysia. 
The city is about 70km south of Kuala Lumpur and has population of around 310,000


towards the city centre


Lobak Road area, with a lot of restaurants and eateries






the state legislative building in Minangkabau spire roof style and other government buildings at the backdrop 




the tallest in Seremban




state police HQ (the blue colour building with typical early days civil service building design) and the royal residence of the State Ruler of Negeri Sembilan at the back






a well preserved chinese clan association building in Mughal architecture


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Kuala Pilah is a town located in the heartland of Negeri Sembilan and is about 38km away from state capital Seremban after driving through vast greenery and villages along the valley

the town centre is still relatively laidback with old pre-WWII shophouses lined the main street


























the harmonious of different religions where the mosque and chinese temple are built side by side




opposite the temple is the arch dedicated to Martin Lister, the first British Resident of Negeri Sembilan for commemorating his effort in ending the violent conflict between chinese secret societies back to the old days


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done 

Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

the arch at the main entrance to the royal town of Seri Menanti, located halfway between Kuala Pilah and Seremban








the old palace, Istana Seri Menanti is the most prominent landmark in the state of Negeri Sembilan. The four storey timber palace was constructed in 1908 without using any single nails and is now open to the public as a royal museum














adjacent to the old palace is the Grand Palace which is now served as the residence of the state ruler, Yamtuan Besar of Negeri Sembilan


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

snapshots of Batu Pahat, the 2nd largest town in Johor state










I should have opportunity to take more pictures around the town again when come back here in June.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

I would like to share some pictures taken during my last visit to Hong Kong. Here is the Part 1...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hong Kong Part 2


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice photos.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

madonnagirl said:


> very nice photos.


thank you madonnagirl


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hong Kong Part 3


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hong Kong Part 4...end


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Macau 澳門 (Part 1 of 2)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, nice updates into this thread


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Macau 澳門 (Part 2 of 2)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Gemas* is a small town in Negeri Sembilan, Malaysia. The town is notable being the rail junction between the west coast line and east coast line of Malayan Railways.


























the deserted old railway station














a new railway station has been built next to the old station to cater for the electrified double track project






a World War II memorial in remembrance for the ambush battle at about 11km away from Gemas town






the remnant of the bridge foundation which had been blown up during the battle


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bonifacio Global City, Metro Manila (Part 1 of 3)

Bonifacio Global City (BGC) is a new upmarket residential and CBD in Metro Manila. This former military base is now under rapid development and becoming one of the most thriving district in Metro Manila.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bonifacio Global City, Metro Manila (Part 2 of 3)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bonifacio Global City, Metro Manila (Part 3 of 3)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

touristic Melaka heritage quarter


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Very nice pictures! Made me miss Hong Kong and Macau! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Biegonice said:


> Very nice pictures! Made me miss Hong Kong and Macau! Thanks for posting!


thank you for your comment


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

randomly Melaka


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

a glimpse of Perak, Malaysia

the royal town of Kuala Kangsar


Ubudiah Mosque


the royal palace of Perak Sultanate


the Malay College




royal museum




Chemor town


Sungai Siput town


Perak cave temple












limestone hills and Ipoh city


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taiwan - a visit to Jiufen (九份) and other random shots around Taipei outskirts


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Alor Setar, the state capital of Kedah, Malaysia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Alor Setar cityscape


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

revisit to Batu Pahat town, Johor (part 1)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

deserted market area in the evening, Batu Pahat (Part 2)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

street art @ back lane in Shah Alam


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

impressive street art, even the a/c units are arranged artistically too.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

my journey to East Java, Indonesia

landing at Surabaya airport, the second largest city of Indonesia






bypass the fringe of Surabaya city while heading to Bromo volcano






it is not really a good day to catch the stunning sunrise over the Bromo volcano because of thick smog 


















crater of Bromo volcano, which has seen its last eruption just in 2011






continue the journey to another active volcano, Mount Ijen 










on top of Mount Ijen and its turquoise-colored acid crater lake














the departure


flying above Singapore CBD while heading back to KL


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

fantastic.....specially that colorful street art works.
lovely nature too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Malaysia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

cityscape of Georgetown, Penang


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

A real bouquet of Malaysia....!.....carry on...!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

cityscape of Georgetown, Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

roofs at Georgetown, Penang


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

photos taken from my first trip to Jakarta in August

ready for departure from KLIA2 












sprawling Jakarta suburbs






my first sight upon get down from the airport bus is the 132m tall National Monument, or more commonly known as MONAS by the locals


streetscene along the way to my hotel




















the National Museum


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

walking around Glodok area (Jakarta Chinatown) and Merdeka Square
















the classic Chandra Naya Building was built in chinese quadrangles architecture style and has been preserved from redevelopment






























Merdeka Palace is the official residence for the Indonesia's President


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely Malaysia...so neat and awesome street art.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jakarta, Indonesia

Istiqlal Mosque in Jakarta is the largest mosque in South East Asia










symbolic of religious harmony in Indonesia, the Jakarta Cathedral is just right opposite the grand mosque


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

modern highrises along Sudirman Road, Jakarta


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great, very nice photos


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

the cityscape of Jakarta CBD, Indonesia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jalan MH Thamrin, Jakarta CBD, Indonesia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jakarta at dusk


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Exploring Metro Manila, Philippines (Pt. 12)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taal Lake, Philippines is about 80km away from Metro Manila. The lake is formed from a volcanic caldera with another small volcano island lies in the middle of the lake.





















there is another crater lake at volcano island


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Would love to see all those big Asian cities, hope to be able to!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Final Part: going back to Metro Manila @ Manila Bay


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Malacca, Malaysia


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

exploring Malacca multicultural heritage

The Porta de Santiago is the surviving gate of the A Famosa fortress, built by invading Portuguese since 1511 and was later renovated by the Dutch in 1600s.


Independence Memorial


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

exploring Malacca, Malaysia


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic updates. We wanted to go to Malacca during our stay in Singapore, but in the end decided to stay put. Next time.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> Fantastic updates. We wanted to go to Malacca during our stay in Singapore, but in the end decided to stay put. Next time.


Thanks El_Greco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates; thanks for sharing them


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

more pictures from Malacca


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Malacca cityscape ^^


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Genting Highlands resort city
















First World Hotel is currently the largest hotel in the world with 7,351 rooms




the first ever Twentieth Century Fox World theme park is under construction


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

the view from Genting Highlands


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite interesting shots of Manila, Malacca and Kuala Lumpur...
and I just knew just now that Genting Highlands is not far from KL. 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

my visit to Shenzhen, China May 2016

Shenzhen Part 1


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

my visit to Shenzhen, China May 2016

Part 2 - Futian(福田) CBD


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah! Shenzhen looks stunning!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 3 - Futian(福田) CBD


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 4 - Futian(福田) CBD, Shenzhen (深圳)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 5 - Shenzhen (深圳)


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very impressive modern architecture!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 6 - Shenzhen (深圳)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 7 - Shenzhen (深圳)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

That's stunning!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 8 - Shenzhen (深圳)


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 9 - Shenzhen (深圳)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, really very nice new photos


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 10 - Shenzhen (深圳) the end


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Georgetown, Penang with its colourful and multicultural streetscape


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Always very good, very nice photos; well done


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Incredible Shenzhen  great pictures


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Penang streetscape, Malaysia


----------



## Sirkal (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow really nice!!!


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

blend of colonial and oriental architectures in Penang, Malaysia


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics! But may be you should change the title to "Southeast Asia" or something like that, since many pictures are not near Malaysia.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Nice pics! But may be you should change the title to "Southeast Asia" or something like that, since many pictures are not near Malaysia.


the thread name "Malaysia & Beyond" has suggested that the photography in this thread shall cover places beyond Malaysia. :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 6 - Yangon, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 7 - Yangon, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 8 - Yangon, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 9 - Yangon, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 10 - Yangon streetscape, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 11 - Yangon streetscape, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 12 - Yangon streetscape, Myanmar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Yangon


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 13 - Yangon streetscape, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 14 - Yangon cityscape, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 15 - Yangon cityscape, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 16 - Yangon cityscape, Myanmar


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post 17 - Yangon, Myanmar

Shwedagon Pagoda is the icon and most scared Buddhist temple in Myanmar. The main stupa is covered by gold plates while its top is decorated by numerous diamonds and precious stones. Definitely the Burmese national treasure.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous shots :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

*image hosting problem*

Guangzhou (广州) is the largest city in southern China for many decades and one of the top tier Chinese city. Guangzhou together with other neighboring cities such as Shenzhen, Foshan and Hong Kong form Pearl River Delta metropolitan with more than 60 millions population, considered as the largest on this planet. Unlike its neighboring rival Shenzhen city, which was only emerged in 1990s, Guangzhou is more vibrant with its historic old quarters and ultra modern Zhujiang New Town.

Part 1

Baiyun International Airport




the apartment for my short stay 


nice view overlooking Zhujiang new town CBD from the apartment balcony


Zhenhai Tower was first built in 1380 during Ming Dynasty and sit on the highest point of old Guangzhou city. The building is now serve as a museum. 


the remain ancient city wall




Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hall


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 2 - Guangzhou

Zhujiang New Town CBD


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 3 - Guangzhou, China


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 4 - Guangzhou, China


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 5 - Guangzhou, China


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Part 6 - Guangzhou, China


----------

